# Ψυχοθεραπεία και άλλες μορφές Υποστήριξης > Αυτοανάλυση - Τα εσώτερα μας... >  Aδιαφορία για την ζωή

## serios

Γιατί αδιαφορώ;; Γιατί αδιαφορούμε;;
Γιατί αδιαφορώ και αδιαφορούμε για την ίδια μας την ζωή για αυτό που την περιβάλει και την στοιχειοθετεί;;

Η εύκολη απάντηση κάποιου ίσως είναι ότι δεν αδιαφορεί για την ζωή του, ότι αγωνίζεται και παλεύει για το καλύτερο.

Δεν είναι όμως οι ζωές μας κάτι σαν προκατασκευή που στο παραμικρό φύσημα του ανέμου κατεδαφίζονται;;
Ολα προκάτ. Το τι είναι θεός, τι είναι κοινωνία, τι είναι παράδεισος, τι είναι κόλαση, τι είναι ηθικό, ποιος είναι ο σωτήρας μας και ποια η αλήθεια μας.
Οι fix ιδέες μπαίνουν σαν καρφιά στην κατασκευή μας και συνεχίζουμε αδιάφοροι τις ρουτίνες και την καθημερινότητα μας που μοιάζει ίδια και απαράλλαχτη μέχρι την τελευταία μας πνοή.
Γαντζωμένοι από ιδέες που τις ονομάζουμε ιερές και πιανόμαστε αισθανόμενοι τους τριγμούς της κατάρρευσης από τον φόβο μας.

Γιατί σταμάτησα να παρατηρώ;; Αν παρατήρησα ποτέ μου;;
Γιατί σταμάτησα να ρωτώ;; αν κ όλο το κείμενο είναι ερωτήματα
Γιατί σταμάτησα να νιώθω και να αγαπώ;;
Αραγε θα συνεχίσω να πορεύομαι έτσι ίδια και απαράλλαχτα;;

----------

